# Best offshore fishing charter for the money?



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm trying to set up an office fishing trip for my fellow brothersabout 6 of us. Any reccomendations on a normal bottom fishing trip half day?? Let me know thanks...


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

where ya plan on going out of????


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Pensacola, Destin, FWB area nothing further than about an hour drive.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

When is the trip and where?

Pensacola Beach -- www.snappertrapper.com

Destin offshore-- http://merrikohlcharters.com

FWB in or nearshore-- http://www.flyliner.com/


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *JoeZ (5/7/2008)*When is the trip and where?
> 
> Pensacola Beach -- www.snappertrapper.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Have you had a good experience with any one in particular? I was looking at the top 2 earlier.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I have fished with the top two there, yes.

You won't be dissappointed. 

Snapper Trapper is Pul Redman, president of the Reef Fish Restoration Assoc (see the link in my signature) and could sink the boat with the amount of fish y'all will be on and Merrikohl is Jason Woodham -- top-notch and then some.


----------



## Bagel (Nov 4, 2007)

If you are really looking for a quality trip id say the Entertainer that runs out of Pensacola beach marina is going to be your best bet. It is captained by Jerry Andrews, a great captain that has been fishing the local waters since the early 80s. good luck and tight lines.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm bias, Snapper Trapper...I like not boats that are fast, comfortable, and have room if I fall down...but a Capt and crew that put you on big fish since the limit have got'n smaller. BBob


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Hog Wild is the best around for 6 or less. I have heard good things about the Nothin Matters, but I have not fihsed with them


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Freespool (5/9/2008)*Hog Wild is the best around for 6 or less. I have heard good things about the Nothin Matters, but I have not fihsed with them


Yeah, but you're just a little pier rat who throws lead at people for no apparent reason.oke


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ohhhhhh Geeeaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeee.....:banghead


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

snapper trapper or entertainer.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It sure was.

It also was a joke. I know Travis. Relax folks, resume your daily whatever it was.

This is not a derailing in progress.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Well time for my Friday drink, save the drama for your momma. Gease the forum had some this week.:letsdrink


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

cant really read sarcasm through a computer screen so i deleted.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Out of Destin the best is Kelly Windes- Sunrise <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: rgb(0,0,128); FONT-FAMILY: Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif">*For Reservations, Call 850-837-2320*


<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: rgb(0,0,128); FONT-FAMILY: Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif">the second best is Todd Allen on the Bog John* For Reservations, Call 850-244-1610*


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

just do yourself a favor and dont fish off the island spirit unless you want to catch mingo's all day


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Captain Jake Adams, Nothin' Matters, Day Break Marina 434-9022.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *amberj (5/9/2008)*just do yourself a favor and dont fish off the island spirit unless you want to catch mingo's all day


Is Chuck even running trips rights now? I didn't think he wasstill running trips.I caught some nice fish on the Island Spirit the first year Chuck started running the boat, but I did hear the mingo complaint from my buddy who fished with him more recently. Here are my best catches on the Island Spirit.


----------



## specmaster123 (Oct 5, 2007)

The three best charter boatsout of Destin are definetly the Big Jon, Sunrise, andGeorge you forgot the Twilight.:clap


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

Come fish out of Orange Beach on the Bama Lady. My good friend and Fishing buddy owns the boat and we always catch a bunch of fish when we're out fishing in my boat or his boat for fun. He's a licensed captain and more than likely either I or another friend would be the deckhand. We'll have a good time and catch a lot of fish. He can take up to 6 anglers the boat is a 36' Luhrs Convertable with AC/TV etc. You can see a picture of myfriend(not the captain of the boat but is a captain)and I on the boat with a YFT that I caught this week on the cover of the local fishg paper Hooked Up.


----------

